# Kestrel DAS-6 Dual Action Polisher



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

who in the northern and southern ireland section would like one of theses as Valetpro carry them and i could bring them in


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

A friend of mine is looking for one, I'll send him you way.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

What price are they going for?:buffer::buffer:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

would anyone have one of these machines that would be willing to let me try it ??


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

R6TH M said:


> would anyone have one of these machines that would be willing to let me try it ??


i hope to have a demo one this week if that would help


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

ooh it deffo would  As i posted in another section, my porter cable gave up and i need to replace it, was thinking of a megs g220 but wouldnt mind a shot with one of these to see what i think!


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

apparently the durability aint tested yet and they give you spare bushes with it which kinda indicates your gonna need them at some point. Cant be that bad if you can get the bushes easy enough


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

linty264 said:


> apparently the durability aint tested yet and they give you spare bushes with it which kinda indicates your gonna need them at some point. Cant be that bad if you can get the bushes easy enough


i got spare bushes with my dewalt drill some compaies just do that


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i got one of these this morning for a demo model and it looks great i would be happy to sell my pc and get one myself.the first customer i showed it to took it of me and wouldnt give it back he said his silverline was going on ebay and he was keeping the kestral.so now all i have to see is the durability of it in a garage that will use it often


----------

